# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Pad Thai- Ẩm thực Thái Lan

## phuongvtt

Theo một nguồn tài liệu, Pad Thai được những người lái buôn Việt đem công thức thủ phủ cổ xưa của Thái Lan Ayuthaya để lấy lòng đức vua với tên gọi là phở xào. Sau đó, món ăn đã thay đổi  vài thành phần để phản ánh đúng hương vị Thái và được đặt lại tên Pad Thai.

Cũng có người cho rằng, cuối những năm 1930 và 1940 để thúc đẩy chủ nghĩa dân tộc Thái và đô thị hóa, món phở xào đã được chính phủ đặt lại tên Pad Thai trong một chiến dịch tránh lãng phí lúa gạo nhằm khuyến khích người Thái kinh doanh bán bún từ đường phố và trong các nhà hàng nhỏ. Từ đó, Pad Thai đã trở thành một trong các món ăn quốc gia của Thái Lan. 


Vì thế, Pad Thai còn được người Việt Nam gọi vui là “phở xào kiểu Thái”. Một món Pad Thai hấp dẫn phải tươi ngon, khô cùng với độ đậm đà vừa phải. Món ăn có màu nâu đỏ hoặc nâu sẫm trộn lẫn các màu xanh, trắng, đỏ của hẹ, giá và tôm.



Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Thái Lan* - *tour du lich Thai Lan*



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan click vào *du lịch Thái Lan* - *du lich Thai Lan*

----------


## dung89

Ẩm thực Thái Lan không phải ai cũng ăn được

----------

